# مادة الفوم العازلة



## ابوبغداد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اسعد الله مسائكم جميعا .........واشكر كل القائمين على الملتقى وادعو لهم بالمثوبة من الله 
لدي استفسار عن مكونات مادة الفوم العازلة وكثافته


----------



## COCl2 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الفوم هو متعدد الستيؤين (بولي ستيرين) 
ستيرين=جزيئة بنزين مرتبطة بجزيئة اثيلين 
متعدد الستيرين= عدة جزيئات ستيرين مرتبطة ببعضها


----------



## ghazwani (9 مايو 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uwf30bT8FY4&NR=1

هذا فيدوا يبين طريقة العزل وهي تستخدم على الاسطح وخصوصا التي هي من الخشب او الحديد 
وهي جيده في عزل الحراره والصوت مثل المطر على الاسطح الحديدية 
والسؤال اين تباع هذهي المواد ومضخاتها 

ولكم فائق احترامي


----------

